# Tecumseh Engines



## LJWineland (Sep 19, 2013)

I have recently rebuilt a TVXL 195/150221 engine. After retiring in July I wanted to tinker around so I jumped into this project and got almost done but can't figure out the carb. linkage? Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Hello and welcome to Hobby Talk.I am guessing you have a service manual for the engine since you rebuilt it.If NOT,a link to the manual is below and pages 31 to 34 shows different linkage configurations which may help you.Congratulations on retirement,having six Saturdays a week sure is nice.

http://www.barrettsmallengine.com/manual/tecumsehlheadmanual.pdf


----------

